# Our little girl Lilly



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

We are so happy to have our new puppy Lilly!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Here is another pic


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on getting your new little Lilly and thanks for sharing her with us. Hope that you will come back soon and share more information as to how Lilly is doing. How old is Lilly??? She certainly is a cutie!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She is gorgeous! So happy for you


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is so cute.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Welcome to SM! Lilly is adorable. How old is Lily? I'm looking forward to hearing so much more about her as she grows & seeing many more pictures of her.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Congratulations on getting your new little Lilly and thanks for sharing her with us. Hope that you will come back soon and share more information as to how Lilly is doing. How old is Lilly??? She certainly is a cutie!!


Thank you! She is 4 mos.


----------



## Finn’s Mom (Barb) (Jun 14, 2020)

Lilly is adorable.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> She is gorgeous! So happy for you





rosietoby said:


> We are so happy to have our new puppy Lilly!
> View attachment 274649


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Congrats! On your new little Puppy!!! Hope you have beautiful years of Love to Come! Absolutely so Sweet and Gorgeous! Great photo!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness she's adorable, I am pretty sure you are enjoying every moment


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Congratulations she is a cutie!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lilly is beautiful. Great pictures. Congratulations. Wishing you many happy and healthy years together.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

rosietoby said:


> Here is another pic
> View attachment 274650


Awwww....just too sweet!! Thanks for sharing!

Lainie


----------



## Maltese_love_28 (Aug 18, 2020)

She is so cute


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You know you are giving all of us "puppy fever" don't you? LOL She is adorable & we will follow her w/great joy! Thank you for cheering me up!


----------

